
Country Music Veteran Trent Reznor Nabs His First CMA Award - ilamont
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-country/trent-reznor-cma-awards-old-town-road-911941/
======
bradknowles
Wait. Trent Reznor? A country music veteran?

The same guy who created the one-man “industrial rock” band “Nine Inch Nails”?

Seriously?

